

Rails 4 RC1 about to be released - wh-uws
https://github.com/rails/rails/commit/1ec64297f9347986a11ce38af2cc3434d99c66c2

======
steveklabnik
As always,

    
    
        $ gem install rails -v4.0.0.rc1
    

The issue with `--pre` is that it has trouble finding prerelease versions of
other gems as well.

